# Anyone know what this is?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found this blooming midst a lot of vines (some of which was poison ivy/oak).


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweet Pea.....


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like beggar lice to me. TTT


----------



## RubyJ. (Feb 21, 2010)

I vote for Sweet Pea as well.

The best part of childhood summers was when the sweet peas and Maypops would bloom. 
Lightning bugs were sure to follow.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just researched "sweet pea" and, though I didn't find anything showing the stems and leaves very plain, the flowers did look like this.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Still looks like beggar lice to me-lol. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=begg...VCMXZgQew-sG1Bg&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=506


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

a seed pod would decide it! Pea type pod or the beggars lice seeds......


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

As soon as I find one seeding, I will take pic of its pod.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Everyone is right! Beggar lice is also a legume like a pea.

www.hiltonpond.org/ThisWeek040908.html

Martin


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yep, I now believe it to be beggar lice!


----------

